# I found a great "new" product..... its free too!



## atnskyline (Aug 7, 2008)

http://iobit.com/advancedwindowscareper.html

This is the new 3.1 version of iobit's fabulous advanced windows care. it works fabulous and has great new tools for speeding up mozilla firefox. http://www.addictinggames.com/index loads instantaniously now on my pc. really works great. this is a must try.

Let me know how it works for you.


----------



## jumbo 1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi atnskyline,

Yeah great programme, just downloaded it and its working fine on My Pc.

Cheers,

Jumbo 1.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

I had it & used it but I finally removed it.Took up to much space & I can do most of what it did with Windows utilities.I thought it was great at first but as time went on I started to wonder why I had it.
Over-rated but I understand why.
I didn't need it's security features,in fact I had shut off that option,& I can clean my system myself with Windows disk clean.
I now only use the Iobit Smart defrag,now that is a handy little app,small, don't even know it's there & it does a good job.


----------



## atnskyline (Aug 7, 2008)

thanks jumbo
Mr.Newton, how much memory do you have on you hard drive. it only takes up 28.89mb. its not that much and it is more efficient at speeding up your pc rather than using windows built in features-dont work as well. also advanced system care has tools for more stuff than what just windows has built in. this new version has a much nicer user interface and many more options. try it now with the new one. you should no be dissapointed with it now!


----------



## jumbo 1 (Aug 26, 2008)

No Problem atnskyline, everything is running fine since I installed it infact I have to say that my system seems to be a little quicker now..!!.
Cheers,
Jumbo 1.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

The new version slows my screen magnifier/reader down,my mouse moves in jerky motions.I have used this product for over a year but the new version just wasn't cutting it for me.I just figured I could accomplish the same results without it.My comp speeds up when I do a disk clean + a couple of other things that I do.
I used to really like it, now I don't.


----------



## atnskyline (Aug 7, 2008)

ok thats fine, jumbo, did you use the firefox optimizer yet, it works well, try it. also i cannot wait until iobit comes out with the newer version of spyware guard! the old version was great


----------



## jumbo 1 (Aug 26, 2008)

atnskyline said:


> ok thats fine, jumbo, did you use the firefox optimizer yet, it works well, try it. also i cannot wait until iobit comes out with the newer version of spyware guard! the old version was great


Hi atnskyline,

Yes I tried the Firefox optimizer and it seems to have made a big difference......extremely useful product...... what is Spyware Guard like ...?? is there a free version ..??? I once used Spysweeper but it slowed My Pc down to Crawling Pace so I un-installed it and never used it again.
Cheers,
Jumbo 1.


----------



## atnskyline (Aug 7, 2008)

yes Jumbo, i think it is only a free version. it has real time and everything you need and it is free


----------



## jumbo 1 (Aug 26, 2008)

atnskyline said:


> yes Jumbo, i think it is only a free version. it has real time and everything you need and it is free


Ok atnskyline, I will try Spyware Guard later this Evening and see how it work's..??.
Many Thanks.
Jumbo 1


----------



## atnskyline (Aug 7, 2008)

ok also try retina x spyware cleaner. basically same thing. also if you like iobit advanced system care. try retina x pc health optimizer. free edition. www.retinaxstudios.com


----------



## jumbo 1 (Aug 26, 2008)

atnskyline said:


> ok also try retina x spyware cleaner. basically same thing. also if you like iobit advanced system care. try retina x pc health optimizer. free edition. www.retinaxstudios.com


Cheer atnskyline, I have installed it and running it at the moment...... will see how I go on with it..??.
Jumbo 1.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

atnskyline said:


> ok also try retina x spyware cleaner. basically same thing. also if you like iobit advanced system care. try retina x pc health optimizer. free edition. www.retinaxstudios.com


You really have to stop pushing Registry Cleaners. 
They WILL bring more business to TSG, but that really isn't why we are here.

BTW this piece of "whatever" has a Memory Manager. This function falls into the same category as Registry Cleaners! Useless!


----------



## boo5790 (Feb 4, 2007)

hey all, is this the firefox optimizer that you were talking about?http://firefox-ultimate-optimizer.en.softonic.com/


----------



## atnskyline (Aug 7, 2008)

no its not. in iobit advanced system cleaner it has a differnent and more effective firfox optimizers. works very well. some big pages use too take a half minute, now instantly......literally. as for the registry cleaner. i have never had a problem i dont see why people say they are bad. give them another chance. geez


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

atnskyline said:


> as for the registry cleaner. i have never had a problem i dont see why people say they are bad. give them another chance. geez


You obviously did not read *Rich-M's* response to you nor mine where we took the time to explain why the "blind" use of a Registry Cleaner is not good for the health of a PC.

As for "Advanced Systemn Care", IObit's own advertising *starts* with

"Are you wasting your money buying registry cleaners?" "Free scan and Free Repair"

and

"Don't waste money on expensive "registry cleaners" to fix your PC when Advanced SystemCare Free will repair, tune, and maintain it for you"

It may have other embedded tools, but it is first and foremost being "sold" as a Registry Cleaner.


----------



## atnskyline (Aug 7, 2008)

ok i wont recommend them, but I stilll, personally, find them to be good. after a virus cleanup shouldnt you clean the reg keys that virus left behind. and when you uninstall a program, why keep its reg keys


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

atnskyline said:


> ok i wont recommend them, but I stilll, personally, find them to be good. after a virus cleanup shouldnt you clean the reg keys that virus left behind. and when *you uninstall a program, why keep its reg keys*


Thats where another free program comes in handy
revo uninstaller

Scan and find all the leftovers when you remove a program


----------



## jumbo 1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Blackmirror,

Revo Uninstaller is effective then at cleaning You Pc of unwanted Junk in the Registry etc...????.
Cheers,
Jumbo 1.


----------



## joebloggit (Oct 4, 2008)

you mean it turned your addons off and cleaned up your history...lol....


----------



## jumbo 1 (Aug 26, 2008)

atnskyline said:


> http://iobit.com/advancedwindowscareper.html
> 
> This is the new 3.1 version of iobit's fabulous advanced windows care. it works fabulous and has great new tools for speeding up mozilla firefox. http://www.addictinggames.com/index loads instantaniously now on my pc. really works great. this is a must try.
> 
> Let me know how it works for you.


Well had iobits advanced windows care for over 24 hrs now and it has speeded My Pc up no end...!!!! it works great for Me.

Jumbo 1.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

jumbo 1 said:


> Hi Blackmirror,
> 
> Revo Uninstaller is effective then at cleaning You Pc of unwanted Junk in the Registry etc...????.
> Cheers,
> Jumbo 1.


Not when you are uninstalling programs it isn't


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear Mr.Atnskyline and Mr.Norton,
At the outset let me congratulate and thank Atnskyline for the excellent freeware he has unearthed and posted here!It'simply great.My crawling Firefox is now running.Like everyboby else ,i was wary of cleaning up the registry(Fifty one Issues there),and with a backup in place i ran the program and it did a neat job!Yes,the program does occupy space,but with the new computers offering big HDD memories and Our ability to increase the RAM,i personally feel it should'nt be a problem.My PC has a TerabyteHDD memory and FourGb ram.
Mr.Norton,i have recently installed a defrag tool called"DEFRAGGLER"and i found out, it does a thorough job for which it is intended.It does take a little more time than the other tools i've tested and i feel it's way ahead of the pack.Kindly give it a try!your opinion carries weight as you are a senior member and we value your input!


----------



## atnskyline (Aug 7, 2008)

thank you perfume, but try auslogics disk defrag, it will boost your pc speed by at least 15 %! also try auslogics registry defrag and comodo registry cleaner. all these are free!
Thanks and let me know how they work for you. remember to do a checkpoint before this.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes,i did install auslogics defrag but later on found out that that Defraggler was doing a better job!In fact i highly recommend(and used) Comodo Firewall Pro.Right now i have the Kaspersky internet security suite installed.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

atnskyline said:


> thank you perfume, but try auslogics disk defrag, it will boost your pc speed by at least 15 %! also try auslogics registry defrag and comodo registry cleaner. all these are free!
> Thanks and let me know how they work for you. remember to do a checkpoint before this.


1. Defrag - Boost speed by 15%. How are you measuring this? And, if is the percentage quoted after the defrag is done, this is not overall speed, but rather a "guess" as to access speed, The keyword being "guess".

2. Comodo Registry Cleaner - I thought this subject has been previously discussed, but more importantly explained, that a cleaner does NOT improve performance and they DO represent a risk to anyone who runs one.

3. Checkpoint? - Is of no help for defrags and if your PC no longer boots after the Registry Cleaner, no help here either!


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey it even has as s security spyware scanner...


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

WhitPhil said:


> You really have to stop pushing Registry Cleaners.
> They WILL bring more business to TSG, but that really isn't why we are here.
> 
> BTW this piece of "whatever" has a Memory Manager. This function falls into the same category as Registry Cleaners! Useless!


This guy will push anything free and he doesn't learn either Whit Phil as all of us have asked him to tone this kind of advice down. He is really hurting new users here as we both know.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

atnskyline said:


> thank you perfume, but try auslogics disk defrag, it will boost your pc speed by at least 15 %! also try auslogics registry defrag and comodo registry cleaner. all these are free!
> Thanks and let me know how they work for you. remember to do a checkpoint before this.


And the BS just goes on and on. How can you make an absurd statement like this. 15% of what? In relation to what? It has never been established that defragging is even more than slightly necessary and many believe not at all. As you continue to push free destructive programs, there are those who don't get it and feel it is ok to download and install anything and this is the example you are setting.
The "crapware' makers throw around words like "optimize" and "boost speed"to suck in the clueless ones and you really are performing a disservice here IMHO.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

atnskyline said:


> http://iobit.com/advancedwindowscareper.html
> 
> This is the new 3.1 version of iobit's fabulous advanced windows care. it works fabulous and has great new tools for speeding up mozilla firefox. http://www.addictinggames.com/index loads instantaniously now on my pc. really works great. this is a must try.
> 
> Let me know how it works for you.


I have used Advanced window care for ages
It has never ever caused a problem


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

If you maintain your system properly one shouldn't need any boosters, optimizers or registry cleaners and usually they don't do much of anything other than possibly causing more harm than good. Especially when the users are not familiar with the registry and are depending on these programs to be foolproof when they are not. Many a system has been crippled by inadvertently removing critical entries in the registry.

I'm posting a link to a blog on this issue by Miekiemoes, who is one of the most trusted and respected malware fighters:

http://miekiemoes.blogspot.com/2008/02/registry-cleaners-and-system-tweaking_13.html


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe we should have a sticky on not to advise the use of registry cleaners..


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Kenny94 said:


> Maybe we should have a sticky on not to advise the use of registry cleaners..


Great idea Kenny! And Karen many thanks for that great article hopefully dispelling many ideas about use of registry cleaners. I especially love the remark that there is no real gain from cleaning a registry...I say it all the time myself!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Rich-M said:


> Great idea Kenny! And Karen many thanks for that great article hopefully dispelling many ideas about use of registry cleaners. I especially love the remark that there is no real gain from cleaning a registry...I say it all the time myself!


Yes, a few orphaned entries won't hurt anything but removing the wrong ones will.


----------



## boo5790 (Feb 4, 2007)

hi there everyone, i am pretty much a beginner with computers and i dont understand anything about the registry and keys etc. a while back someone adviced me to install windows registry repair pro and it would clean and speed up my system. i did that and that was the last time my computer booted up. it ended up costing me 100.00 to repair it because i tried something i shouldnt have. i learned my lesson about messing around with stuff i know absolutely nothing about. i have been following the comments in this post and for people like me who are not computer literate it is pretty confusing. some are saying something is good and some are saying it isnt. the only real advice i can give to beginners is Do not install and try anything that you dont know about. my best advice is to ask the experts in this forum if you want to try something new or else be prepared to part with some money. sorry, i didnt mean to barge in to your discussion.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Cookiegal said:


> Yes, a few orphaned entries won't hurt anything but removing the wrong ones will.


I could not agree more and you are so right about another thing and that is while you might actually gain speed in one place you will pay for it everywhere else and I think the words "optimize" and "boost" are where the fragile user gets into the most trouble as they pursue those and wind up with a better knowledge of "loss of data" and "reformatting" almost every time!


----------



## AKAJohnDoe (Jun 6, 2007)

Rich-M said:


> I could not agree more and you are so right about another thing and that is while you might actually gain speed in one place you will pay for it everywhere else and I think the words "optimize" and "boost" are where the fragile user gets into the most trouble as they pursue those and wind up with a better knowledge of "loss of data" and "reformatting" almost every time!


"A man who carries a cat by the tail learns something he can learn in no other way"
- "Mark Twain"


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

boo5790 said:


> hi there everyone, i am pretty much a beginner with computers and i dont understand anything about the registry and keys etc. a while back someone adviced me to install windows registry repair pro and it would clean and speed up my system. i did that and that was the last time my computer booted up. it ended up costing me 100.00 to repair it because i tried something i shouldnt have. i learned my lesson about messing around with stuff i know absolutely nothing about. i have been following the comments in this post and for people like me who are not computer literate it is pretty confusing. some are saying something is good and some are saying it isnt. the only real advice i can give to beginners is Do not install and try anything that you dont know about. my best advice is to ask the experts in this forum if you want to try something new or else be prepared to part with some money. sorry, i didnt mean to barge in to your discussion.


On the contrary, thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## atnskyline (Aug 7, 2008)

sorry to everyone who dissagrees with me. but i have been using comodo registry cleaner for so long now. and when ever i notice my pc is slow, i run it and fix the errors it says are safe to clean and ignore the ones it says arent safe to delete and my pc runs fast again. its more of picking a trusted brand rather registrery cleaners as a whole. all of you say they do bad things. never, never ever has anything bad happend, only positive.


----------



## joebloggit (Oct 4, 2008)

im continuosly trialing software.and without reg cleaners im sure id need another hard drive just for the crap that gets left behind (from poor uninstallers)......and sometimes im asked by family freinds etc to take a look at there computer ,they say ther macines old and ready for the bin,lol,just needs a good old cleanout.im capable of cleaning out my own registry but it gets tedious...........


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

Excellent thread.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Kenny94 said:


> Maybe we should have a sticky on not to advise the use of registry cleaners..


No one will read it


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Blackmirror said:


> No one will read it


Ha, Ha, ha sad, but probably true!


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

atnskyline said:


> sorry to everyone who dissagrees with me. but i have been using comodo registry cleaner for so long now. and when ever i notice my pc is slow, i run it and fix the errors it says are safe to clean and ignore the ones it says arent safe to delete and my pc runs fast again. its more of picking a trusted brand rather registrery cleaners as a whole. all of you say they do bad things. never, never ever has anything bad happend, only positive.


OK we can accept that but you note above you are an "intermediate to advanced user" and yet we are talking about the new user and average user. They are the ones we have to look out for and they are the ones who wander in and blow away their pc's reading what an "intermediate to advanced user" suggests works for them all the time.

Incidentally I list myself as an "advanced user " and twice I blew out two different systems and made them unbootable, probably because I never saw the registry cleaning page in Crap Cleaner. But I make weekly image files and hourly backups of all files and data. How many new users know how to do that and do it? And where would a new user be if it had happened to them and that is our whole point. That's why we don't suggest them!


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

blackmirror said:


> no one will read it :d


.....


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Kenny94 said:


> .....


I speak the truth Kenny 

Its a funny old world this registry
One false move and oops there goes your pc

Saying that using revo uninstaller to uninstall programs gets rid of everything related to that program and i have had no mishaps using it 

YET !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi Blackmirror...

Revo uninstaller is great! I use the Hunter mode...:up:

Here's the link at: http://www.revouninstaller.com/index.html for some of you all to try..


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Kenny94 said:


> Hi Blackmirror...
> 
> Revo uninstaller is great! I use the Hunter mode...:up:
> 
> Here's the link at: http://www.revouninstaller.com/index.html for some of you all to try..


Although it deletes reg entries only for that program you are uninstalling

You wouldn't believe what is left behind with some programs . files and folders 
I use moderate mode :up:


----------



## joebloggit (Oct 4, 2008)

@ rich m.....cool your an adavanced user...great...ok registry problem for you...i had (maybe still have) the nasty homeview virus..the one that messes up your browsing etc....pretty sure ive disarmed it,but i cant for the life of me delete it from the registry...accesss denied permissions denied.....etc.....when i run superanti spyware it still gives me two dns changer codecs,and im sure its these reg entries its pointing at...i have other probs too since clearing this...ie adobe apllications icon info missing( ie when i run a reg clean with tuneup 2008 it brings up 200 reg errors...icon contains no information on the default icon......)


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

joebloggit said:


> @ rich m.....cool your an adavanced user...great...ok registry problem for you...i had (maybe still have) the nasty homeview virus..the one that messes up your browsing etc....pretty sure ive disarmed it,but i cant for the life of me delete it from the registry...accesss denied permissions denied.....etc.....when i run superanti spyware it still gives me two dns changer codecs,and im sure its these reg entries its pointing at...i have other probs too since clearing this...ie adobe apllications icon info missing( ie when i run a reg clean with tuneup 2008 it brings up 200 reg errors...icon contains no information on the default icon......)


Try our security forum please
http://forums.techguy.org/54-malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/


----------



## atnskyline (Aug 7, 2008)

ok i understand but understand what i am saying cookie gal. i know most reigistry cleaner search for anything that is a false entry or one that isnt worksing or whatever. but with comodo registry cleaner it scans and make two types. one is safe to delete and the other is bad to delete. so never have problems.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

atnskyline said:


> ok i understand but understand what i am saying cookie gal. i know most reigistry cleaner search for anything that is a false entry or one that isnt worksing or whatever. but with comodo registry cleaner it scans and make two types. one is safe to delete and the other is bad to delete. so never have problems.


You are just so naive!

The point is, and always is with Registry Cleaners. that what is safe in one environment is NOT safe in all environments. No matter how reputable the vendor.


----------



## atnskyline (Aug 7, 2008)

ok but notice how comodo registry cleaner sorts the broken links and other stuff into TWO catagories. safe to delete and not safe. and you only delete the safe ones. some reg keys are good to delete.


----------



## jumbo 1 (Aug 26, 2008)

I used " iobit's " Registry cleaner and I have had no problems with My Pc at all...!!!!.

Jumbo 1.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

jumbo 1 said:


> I used " iobit's " Registry cleaner and I have had no problems with My Pc at all...!!!!.
> 
> Jumbo 1.


Well just goes to show you I used Iobit's Defragmenter, and it made me clearly understand the reason to buy newest paid version of Diskeeper. It nagged me incessantly to upgrade and after I did, it continued to nag me, so I would not think about trusting my system to anything that company makes.

And Comodo firewall 2 years ago shut down my network, and screwed with the Dns entries for browsing when I uninstalled it causing me to have to reformat.

So there some of us have had massive problems with your wonderful companies. What does that mean? "NEWBIES" BEWARE THESE COMPANIES! Intermediate and advanced users, download everything you see that is free and ENJOY (to yourselves)!

When will you guys get it??? Ever?????


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

I must agree with Rich-M, WhitPhil and Cookiegal on this matter. A lot of things these programs do can be done manually by any user. I will never fool around with the registry.

When they say it speeds up your system aftewards, I think it's rubbish!

I have tried programs like CCleaner and others in the past. IMHO, it doesn't do much. The only thing I liked about CCleaner is its ability to delete programs that start with Windows that you don't need in the background. It can actually completely delete entries not needed (I'm not talking about Start/run/msconfig and simply unchecking the entry). I don't know if there is a manual way of doing it but I've never found out.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

karbo said:


> I must agree with Rich-M, WhitPhil and Cookiegal on this matter. A lot of things these programs do can be done manually by any user. I will never fool around with the registry.
> 
> When they say it speeds up your system aftewards, I think it's rubbish!
> 
> I have tried programs like CCleaner and others in the past. IMHO, it doesn't do much. The only thing I liked about CCleaner is its ability to delete programs that start with Windows that you don't need in the background. It can actually completely delete entries not needed (I'm not talking about Start/run/msconfig and simply unchecking the entry). I don't know if there is a manual way of doing it but I've never found out.


Karbo here are some better ways to remove from startup. This one keeps it all out and warns you of changes to most services as well as Stratup: www.winpatrol.com
And this one to quickly and easily change what is in startup without need to reboot after:
http://www.mlin.net/StartupCPL.shtml


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

"You can lead a horse to water, but you can`t make it drink". Some people have to experience "unpleasant" experiences before they truely understand the consequences of their actions.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

IMP49 said:


> "You can lead a horse to water, but you can`t make it drink". Some people have to experience "unpleasant" experiences before they truely understand the consequences of their actions.


So right, but the problem is when others experience their "unpleasant experiences" for them and they don't even know it!


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

Rich-M said:


> Karbo here are some better ways to remove from startup. This one keeps it all out and warns you of changes to most services as well as Stratup: www.winpatrol.com
> And this one to quickly and easily change what is in startup without need to reboot after:
> http://www.mlin.net/StartupCPL.shtml


I thank you for the programs but isn't there any way of doing it without any outside help?


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

karbo said:


> I thank you for the programs but isn't there any way of doing it without any outside help?


Yes but it's more dangerous and I hear ya but both of those programs have been in my systems since Windows 98...I trust them with my life!


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

Ok, I get it.

Thanks!


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

I've used Comodo Registry Cleaner with mixed results. Using the first non-beta release was an "Acronis Moment."


----------



## atnskyline (Aug 7, 2008)

i love comodo registry cleaner. the newest one sorts unsafe to delet from safe to delete and works perfectly with never ever done anything even close to bad


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Please stop the accolades for these registry cleaners.

You seem to be ignoring all advice and comments that are being given!

"Safe" is in the eyes of the vendor, AND there is no guarantee that these "safe" items can be removed from all environments. 

This product may work fine for you (removing items), but at the end of the day there is no benchmark evidence indicating any benefit to running one of these apps. 
So, obviously feel free to continue running any and all Registry Cleaners. It is a personal choice. 

But please stop making implicit or explicit recommendations.

Caveat Emptor!


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

atnskyline said:


> i love comodo registry cleaner. the newest one sorts unsafe to delet from safe to delete


Allegedly, so did the first one.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Been using the Advanced System Care Free version for quite sometime now,but everytime i run it, it comes up with a new need for registry fixes.How come?I address this to the distinguished members only!


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Just as a counter-check, i downloaded Glary Utilities a week back.After running the above registry cleaner, i run Glary Utilities and everytime it comes up with the results,including the need to fix between 6-9 registry problems!Misleading or mystifying?Again i leave it to the distinguished members.Is it an urge to just keep the system clean or pressing the "self-destruct button" everytime?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

This is because the cleaner is removing something that XP or application actually requires. 
XP (or the app) detects that it is missing, puts it back and the cleaner removes it again!

This is but one of the reasons that they should not be trusted. One day, the cleaner will remove something that is required, and XP or the app will not check for the key before using it, and you will have a non functional PC or application.

These apps perform no useful function! Uninstall them!


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Whit Phil,
I think the only way these folks will learn, since they are also the ones that probably don't make backups, is when they start reformatting and losing their music and files...


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Yes, I know but it is the other newbies that follow these threads and are going to try them out, not realizing the potential dangers.

I am just amazed at the insistance to keep "pushing" them!


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

WhitPhil said:


> I am just amazed at the insistance to keep "pushing" them!


that's because there's just so many good reviews for registry cleaners (by the companies that make the registry cleaners )

so people believe it instead of just taking the time to speed up their computer other ways they prefer the placebo affect (registry cleaners).


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

WhitPhil said:


> Yes, I know but it is the other newbies that follow these threads and are going to try them out, not realizing the potential dangers.
> 
> I am just amazed at the insistance to keep "pushing" them!


I know that was my original point about who they affect because at this point who cares what they do to their pc's.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Gizzy said:


> that's because there's just so many good reviews for registry cleaners (by the companies that make the registry cleaners )
> 
> so people believe it instead of just taking the time to speed up their computer other ways they prefer the placebo affect (registry cleaners).


You will not find a qualified tech who will support the fact that these products do anything positive. And what you all refuse to understand you that "know it all", deserve what eventually happens to your units, but let's not take down our new users who look up to you all!


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

Rich-M said:


> You will not find a qualified tech who will support the fact that these products do anything positive. And what you all refuse to understand you that "know it all", deserve what eventually happens to your units, but let's not take down our new users who look up to you all!


sorry if it came out wrong but I was being sarcastic, 
I wasn't supporting registry cleaners.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Gizzy said:


> sorry if it came out wrong but I was being sarcastic,
> I wasn't supporting registry cleaners.


Yeah well I guess I read you wrong also....but this is a sensitive point.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear Distinguished Members,
Thank you for all your excellent pointers and out will go those registry cleaners out of my pc!I HAVE A BACKUP CLONE INSTALLED BEFORE I TRIED ALL THIS NONSENSE!MR.WHITFIL was right from the start that REGISTRY "CLEANING" IS NOT GONNA DO ANY GOOD TO A PC!As the wise folks said "LISTENING" and"HEARING" are two different things!Thumbs up guys,keep your HDs(Harry Davidsons)roaring and never starve for fuel!Thanks again!The Jap Bikes are no match.


----------



## joebloggit (Oct 4, 2008)

blimey?..this thread still going all these reg cleaners are rubbish,i took my hard drive out and sprayed it with mr muscle...works a treat....


----------



## joebloggit (Oct 4, 2008)

ive hear leaving them in coca cola overnight works as well...


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

I guess i was real lucky before something came unstuck when i was "polishing"my PC with those cleaners!


----------



## joebloggit (Oct 4, 2008)

actualy.i use tuneup2008....its great,and all it does is grabs hold of the advanced tools that are already in windows,so its safe.....


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

joebloggit said:


> actualy.i use tuneup2008


Got a link?


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"I ran a registry cleaner and I think it (or I) may have deleted the autoplay for my camera."
http://forums.techguy.org/digital-photography-imaging/779326-windows-xp-does-not-recognize.html

Waaaayyyyy too many beginners here to be recommending something that can and does have problems.

Try adding ADVANCED USERS ONLY.

Best repair for registry? Install Linux(doesn't have one to get corrupted). Or re-install M$


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

joebloggit said:


> sprayed it with mr muscle...works a treat....


Cant you come and do my kitchen please ??


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice learning thread on how* not to use *registry cleaners...:up:


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Kenny94 said:


> Nice learning thread on how* not to use *registry cleaners...:up:


Might as well take a hammer to your PC


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Blackmirror said:


> Might as well take a hammer to your PC


Yeah! Taking a hammer would be less painful than registry cleaner's...


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Kenny94 said:


> Yeah! Taking a hammer would be less painful than registry cleaner's...


We are here to educate


----------



## Kenny94 (Dec 16, 2004)

Blackmirror said:


> We are here to educate


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Kenny94 said:


>


Well try to 
whether they listen is another matter altogether


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Got some real sense knocked in here about Reg Cleaners!There should be a law or somethin'against them!C'mon Blackmirror,show us some more of your dark arts!


----------



## joebloggit (Oct 4, 2008)

sorry phil been away...its tuneup utilities 2008..all it does is make use of the tools you already have in windows...no big deal but makes it easy...and whats in it for me blackmirror...lol...( if your a size 8 and blonde no problem.lol....)....


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Live and learn thread


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

SIR****TMG,
very true!Some threads seem to have a life energy of their own.What's your take on SPYWAREBLASTER,because it claims to have a real-time protection! Is NIS 2009 still heavy on cpu resources?Now,bare your heart and tell us all,have you ever tried to clean your registry lol??On this HOLY DAY may the DIVINE JESUS BLESS AND PROTECT US ALL! MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO ALL THE BRAVE HEARTS FIGTING IN IRAQ,AFGHANISTAN AND WAZIRISTAN(A PROVINCE IN PAKISTAN)!


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

No I have never used one, I do use spywareblaster works great. NIS 2009 is very light I like it. I read alot of different posts and see all the problems here and I try to avoid them.The best program I have bought so far is deep freeze. This program is great to protect your pc.


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear SIR****TMG,
Do you remember the conversation you had with Mr.Saxon who introduced the DEEP FREEZE program to you, way back in August,2006.I've been thru' it and i Quote"I have been all over the net downloaded a ton of junk and went to real bad web sites and still no problems. This deep freeze is great."Unquote.This was your last response to Saxon.Now they are charging 45 dollars for the program and if you recommend it,i'll try it!Wow,SIR****TMG,no more need for a backup too?Waiting for your advise.


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I sure do remember that, best money I ever spent.


----------

